# 17 year old and a Skyline - pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A friend of mine just got his R33 GTS back from getting it resprayed.
I am very pleased with the results and he is ecstatic over his car's fresh
look. So far, IIRC, he has Apex N1 exhaust, GTR front bumper, GTR rear
spoiler, body kit (dont know which brand), frp front fenders with vents,
Apexi RSM (not fitted yet) as well as a Momo wheel (not fitted either). Needs new tails as current ones are slightly damaged.

Let the project begin. I will work with him on building his car.
Pics taken just after p/u his car, need to get shots in the sun,
a lot of over cast and taken at dusk.




























Not bad for a 17 year old - huh?
I wish my first car was a Skyline.
I am going to help him buff out the head lights to get rid 
of the yellowish dull effect. Any suggestions?


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Just replace them which nice new ones, you're not gonna be able to get that effect from those headlights again hehe. But nice car! An get dem orange indicators back!

As the 17 yr old thing... how much is he going to have to pay for insurande? :O


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Pretty stupid car for a 17 y/o. Is it a 2.5 or a 2.0?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice color!

I wish I could have had a skyline for a first car.....would have been a whole lot nicer than the "motorized shopping cart" I bought! 

Is that a black GTS I can see in the background of the first pic


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> Nice color!
> 
> I wish I could have had a skyline for a first car.....would have been a whole lot nicer than the "motorized shopping cart" I bought!
> 
> Is that a black GTS I can see in the background of the first pic



Spot on!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Rear bumper is Final Konexxion  .... maybe 

Steve


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks HyRev!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

your super lucky kid!


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

I was a 20 year old A1C when I bought my GTR. Now I'm a 21 year old SrA. The extra pay helps, haha


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nica car for project . . . . does he have cash for the rims? Second Hand Ｓｕｐｅｒ　ＡｕｔｏBacs allways has some nice deals . . .


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Cleaned headlight lenses*

Before:










After: (a lot of glare but it looks a lot better)




























Really pleased with the results of 5 minutes work. Still need to apply
some sort of sealant after the cleanser. I used Meguiars Fine Cut Cleanser.
It really cleaned and removed the yellowish haze/dullness. The pics
do not do it justice.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

The Third Picture really shows the difference.. thanks hyrev again.. lol..


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

jasonchiu said:


> your super lucky kid!


Thanks Mayn


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

haha, save up for some xenon lights.

did u put that rear bumper on btw? or was it there when u bought it?


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

jasonchiu said:


> haha, save up for some xenon lights.
> 
> did u put that rear bumper on btw? or was it there when u bought it?


hahaha!.. I put the rear bumper on.. but i bought it off Yahoo Auction Japan and i bought it off some company on it but, i really am not sure what company it is.. got to look into that more.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thought i add that to the photo's hyrev


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i thought you had to be 18 to drive in japan? how much is insurance like in japland?

and what does he pay


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

bkvj said:


> i thought you had to be 18 to drive in japan? how much is insurance like in japland?
> 
> and what does he pay


On base, you can be 16 to drive. i can't drive off base.. where all the fun is.. lol.. but yeah. For me, since i live on base, the price for insurance is same as my fathers and mom. so it's around 18,000 yen.. (about 165$) around their...


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Pretty stupid car for a 17 y/o. Is it a 2.5 or a 2.0?


A 17 yr old Japanese kid would probably be more controlled and mature enough to handle such a car than a 17 yr old british kid!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

It's hard to see but, the headlights are done and it came out to this.. the result was better then i thought. 

add couple more pics...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice work! 

I recently helped my younger brother clean the headlights on his R33 GTS, they had gone much the same way. We got pretty good results using "Plastic Cleaner" available in Yellow Hat...

You can't drive off base?  

Still it can't all be all bad, right: you've got your own private drag stip (runway) right out back


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Demon Dave said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I recently helped my younger brother clean the headlights on his R33 GTS, they had gone much the same way. We got pretty good results using "Plastic Cleaner" available in Yellow Hat...
> 
> ...



hahah! yeah.. but off-base is where all the funs at


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

> hahah! yeah.. but off-base is where all the funs at



Traffic jam also  

Otherwise, I'm cleaning the fade off my Supra headlights with...toothpaste, a piece of cloth and elbow grease. It smells funny afterwards but it really does the trick.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

what kind of toothpaste - the whitening kind?
Or just classic Close up toothpaste?

I wonder if Listerine would help?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Lucky bugger! My first car was an N/A diesel Orion 0 - 60 in 3 days, Still managed to write it off though:chuckle: 

Is it the Nissan wine red colour?

Looks good any how:thumbsup:

(BTW do you know what the alloys are on the blue 33 GTR in one of the pics?)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

volk gt7
18X10


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

In the UK Farecla is the best stuff for getting that dulling off the headlights.


----------



## Bat-Fink (Jun 22, 2006)

Lucky boy i'm only15 so would love that as a first car.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bat-Fink said:


> Lucky boy i'm only15 so would love that as a first car.


Same here  i would love 2 live in japan.... By the way, your on driftworks arnt you?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

hyrev said:


> volk gt7
> 18X10


Cheers mate - thats your car isn't it? V.V.V nice


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

hyrev said:


> what kind of toothpaste - the whitening kind?
> Or just classic Close up toothpaste?
> 
> I wonder if Listerine would help?


I use Clearclean ("クリアクリン") that you can find at any aupermarket or convienence store. The package colors are light green and white and the name is written vertically in dark blue if I remember well. 
It takes me 15 minutes and about 1 liter of water to get both headlights done. I recommend putting water on it first, then putting about a 1 yen coin size drop of toothpaste on the upper half. Then wipe it the hell out, and do the lower half of the headlight. It removes the foggy shade you can see on most Supras with plastic headlights, and it clears a bit the yellow fade. 
To get them completely clear, you'll have to take them apart, I guess it's the same on the skyline though.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

wow , ur lukey bro ! , here in uae , u MUST be 18 yers in order to get a driving license! , man am thinking to travel to japan and get the license and come back


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

me and my best mate are planning to live in japan for 6-12 months next year  both get a nice car(skyline) and then go back...never knew insurance was so cheap there!


----------



## gtrkid (Aug 4, 2006)

dam im from portugal and only with 18 years old can I drive...I wish it was like there...I hope that with my 21 or 23 I have my money for my baby!I realy want a skyline!I dream about it!!!!

nice project!!! good like!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

gtrkid said:


> dam im from portugal and only with 18 years old can I drive...I wish it was like there...I hope that with my 21 or 23 I have my money for my baby!I realy want a skyline!I dream about it!!!!
> 
> nice project!!! good like!



Thanks mayn.. i try my best to keep this thing at least in one piece.. lol.. knowing myself, i'll end up screwing it up somehow.. lol. thanks though..


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

any advice on rims? i am currently "rim shopping" and i was hoping if i could get some advice on what types of rims i should get. i've been looking at some second-hand stores and founds some Nismo LMGT4 II, BBS , Volks, Works... but my knowledge with car is very little, so i was hoping to get some advice. hyrev has been giving me some great advices! thanks..


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=24434

check this out


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Paul.. appriciate it.. found some good ones that i am now concidering..


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

I was wondering if i could get some input. i was thinking of adding graphics/vynals on my car (sorry if i miss spelled something) but im either of thinking of a simple 400R in silver and instead of saying 400R, say skyline or just the stripe.. OR maybe, a Nismo Graphics like the R-tune grapics only the sides though.. maybe some input?! thanks... i really appriciate it..


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

i tried my best and this is what i got....  
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k34/mana_z400/dsc01262fi0.jpg
btw , i used nismo 350z graphics....


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Hey.. i really appriciate it.. wow.. thanks for your time and work. in your opinion, do you think it looks good?


----------

